# 5d classic as backup wedding camera



## johnny5dmkii (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi friends!

In november I have a wedding comming up. Would the old 5d mki Classic be a good backup camera? I can get one for 250 euro used. 

Thanks for your comment!

Best Johnny

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N910F met Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## johnny5dmkii (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N910F met Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 4, 2016)

johnny5dmkii said:


> Yes?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N910F met Tapatalk


Yes, it's a good backup camera


----------



## Luke345678 (Sep 4, 2016)

What is your primary body?

It's a good camera to have for a few shots but definitely wouldn't rely on it for getting stunning wedding shots.


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 4, 2016)

johnny5dmkii said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> In november I have a wedding comming up. Would the old 5d mki Classic be a good backup camera? I can get one for 250 euro used.
> 
> ...



One wedding? Rent a backup camera.

Multiple weddings? Purchase a better backup camera.


----------



## johnny5dmkii (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi @PaulWog well renting cost me 120 euro... this 5d classic with a grip 250 euro... still don't kow what to do. I also need a 85mm though

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N910F met Tapatalk


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 5, 2016)

johnny5dmkii said:


> Hi @PaulWog well renting cost me 120 euro... this 5d classic with a grip 250 euro... still don't kow what to do. I also need a 85mm though
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N910F met Tapatalk



I think this just really depends on the business end of things.

A 5d mk-i is going to be an okay camera. However, regardless of how you look at it, it is old and dated. If photography is your primary income, a proper second body goes without question. If photography is an alternate source of income, but you're still shooting weddings fairly regularly, I would also say get a better second body. 

Since this all comes back to business, I suppose the best answer to your question is what can you afford, based on how much you are charging? Since you are shooting professionally, I assume you know the best answer to your question already.


----------



## johnny5dmkii (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you... photography is a side job for me. And this is going to be my first wedding

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N910F met Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 5, 2016)

Luke345678 said:


> What is your primary body?
> 
> It's a good camera to have for a few shots but definitely wouldn't rely on it for getting stunning wedding shots.



why is that?
did nobody take stunning wedding shots in 2005-2006?

that camera is just as effective now as it was when it was released. a common gear elitist myth is that newer and better models somehow negate the effectiveness of previous models.


----------



## johnny5dmkii (Sep 5, 2016)

Just bought it!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N910F met Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 5, 2016)

johnny5dmkii said:


> Just bought it!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N910F met Tapatalk


Gratz!


----------



## johnny5dmkii (Sep 5, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> johnny5dmkii said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought it!
> ...


Thanks hope it will do me good!... you think 35mm on my 5dmkii and a 85mm on this classic 5d can cover a wedding in a not to big room?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N910F met Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 5, 2016)

on my D600's, the 85mm was my favorite lens for weddings and protraits....when the 70-200 wasnt needed for the zoom range. 
85 is a great focal length on a full frame camera. 35mm is going to be wide on that camera, compared to a crop frame, so good for group shots. 
85 will be fine in a big room. a good middle ground would be a 50mm. indoors i often used a 24-70mm zoom.


----------



## johnny5dmkii (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes thank you

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N910F met Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 5, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> why is that?
> did nobody take stunning wedding shots in 2005-2006?



Nope.  Nobody.  Probably why everyone married in 2005-2006 is divorced now.  So they can get remarried and get wedding pictures taken with better cameras.




Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny5dmkii (Sep 5, 2016)

Whahaha

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N910F met Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Sep 6, 2016)

johnny5dmkii said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > johnny5dmkii said:
> ...


The 5D takes stunning shots in the right hands it will do as well as any dslr on the market, I used one for years still have it but it never gets used now

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Sep 7, 2016)

This is with the 5D when i used to set up a studio at dog shows and print on site


----------



## gsgary (Sep 7, 2016)

Action at iso3200 with 5D


----------



## johnny5dmkii (Sep 7, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Action at iso3200 with 5D


Great shots

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N910F met Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 10, 2016)

johnny5dmkii said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > johnny5dmkii said:
> ...




sure but you might also want a 24-70 zoom and longer focal length prime


----------

